# fireman quilt



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

my son is a fireman and he wants a fireman quilt. Not baby material with cartoony characters. I can't find anything except big print of firemen or fire engines. He may like these big prints but I can't figure out what I would do with them to make a quilt. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. Gail


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

This site has several fireman prints. Not sure how big the print is:

http://www.bearpawquilting.com/cgi-...eywords=fire&gclid=CLTti8fo-KQCFUHr7QodojFDig

Here is some more:

http://www.fabricparadise.com/cgi-bin/fabricshop/gallery.cgi?Category=20

It looks like the print on this may be a bit smaller, but it is a bit pricey:

http://www.jandofabrics.com/products.asp?id=56

You could go with basic red & blue, with some gold, and just use a small amount of the printed fabric.

Here are some free downloads for appliques--click on the firefighting to see more:

http://free-quilt-patterns.net/applique/Fireman3.html

This is a cute one done, but may be to childish for a man.

http://quilting.about.com/od/picturesofquilts/ig/Quilts-for-Kids/I-Want-to-Be-a-Fireman.htm


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks for the links. I really liked the first one but again, I can't think of what I could do with it. I mean if I did say a log cabin these prints would be too big for that. KWIM? Thanks again.


----------



## jadedhkr (Oct 25, 2004)

Why not just use certain colors like red/black/yellow with an overall pattern? Or do some applique of fireman related images like this one? http://quiltspluswood.wordpress.com/2010/01/14/love-a-quilt-to-pieces/arn-newquilt/

This one is awesome http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/1279536000039914159RDRFBC

Just a couple ideas


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I've seen one made doing the wacku log cabin pattern. The one where you use a large print for the middle then build the block using coordinating fabrics like flames, etc... Was colorful and really cool looking. 

The pattern uses different sized and angles strips around the center piece.

You could also do a picture quilt, using either him and buddies or fire pictures as the centers then coordinating fabrics in the quilt.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

How about one of the 'hidden' square type of quilts. Use the large fireman print for the inside of a block and surround it with plain fabric. You can fussy pick what part of the print to use in the boxes.


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

You can try www.equilter.com as they have manish fireman fabrics..and some hunky firmen for the ladies too!!


----------



## lovinthislife (Aug 28, 2009)

I'm thinking of buying a yard of that material that is black and it's got bright colors of different images on it, (firetrucks, hoses, axes, firemen). Putting a big block of this in the middle of the quilt. Doing log cabin blocks by using bright reds, yellows, and oranges on one side and black on the other. Then put a small border of a material that has flames on it around the log cabins. Then a big like 4 in. border of bright yellow material that has hydrants, boots, etc. on it. 

What do you think? I really appreciate everyones ideas and am thankful. You got me thinking, that's what I need. I bookmarked all the links, thank you


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Lovin, as to the pattern, think of using the large scale prints along with the small ones in the "9- Patch Pizzazz"(there is a neat book out by this title) or Dancing Blocks pattern. They are just beautiful and fun to make too. I've done a number of them utilizing two large scale fabrics in them along with smaller sized prints. Too cool.That way you can really see your large scale prints. If you email me I'll send a photo of the last one I made of African wildlife. Whatever pattern you choose I know you will have fun and come out with a beautiful and appreciated quilt! Please show us a photo when you get it done.

LQ


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh, I love that one jadedhkr posted!


----------

